# IH-434 Glo-Plug issue



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Just needed to pick someones brain. I have a 1972 IH-434 4Cyl Diesel, and the glow plugs are shot. These models used a pepper-pot to let you know when the GP were ready to fire. But...

Since the glow plugs are now fried, I have been having to start the engine, minus the heat from the plugs. I'm assuming I'm doing more harm than good to the starter motor.

Does anyone have a DIY or a manual on replacing these plugs? They're probably a good 40-years stuck, so its going to take some "persuading" to get them out, but if anyone has any documentation or diagrams on how to replace it, I would be most grateful. I am the adventurous type, but I really don't want to break something else, while trying to fix what was initially broken.

Cheers for now,
Daren


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Replacement of glow plugs was never documented in any IH manuals ???

Carefully remove the connecting wires, noting position and type of any spacers / washers, treat plug stems to an anti seize fluid, will need a good soak and they should eventually unscrew. new plugs can then be fitted and wired up .


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you cyrush!

Curious tho, do you happen to know the location on the block of where they are located? To be honest, I'm pretty familiar with the location of _most_ things, but I just want to make sure that I'm removing the right thing 

Thanks!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

You cant miss them , on l/hand side just below injectors, connected together by the copper current wires. ``the knurled nuts holding the wires on are i think ally ??


----------

